# My Upper GI



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,I had my upper GI barium swallow today. The testwasn't too bad, just the swallowing of the fizzystuff, then the barium was NOT very fun. Tastesterrible. They rolled me around the table and took pictures. I wish the Dr. could tell you right then and there what they see!! I have to wait 2 days. I am not very patient in waiting for results. Also, the Dr said he could see merefluxing the barium on the screen!! I didn't even feel it!!!! I just pray that the tests don't show anything more serious. I will let you know the results.Cindybell Acid Reflux


----------

